# Sticky  Welcome to the New Apple Brand Sub Forum



## CMSgt Bo

Welcome Apple Watch fans!

After seeing the large number of Apple brand watch posts on our Smart Watch sub forum we decided to give a new brand sub forum dedicated to Apple Watches a try. 

This is your sub forum and its success hinges solely on your participation, so have fun and lets talk about some sweet Apple smart watches! 

Bo


----------



## valmak

This is great. Thanks!


----------



## BarracksSi

This might be the only WUS subforum that ends up talking about apps.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I thought this forum was new and not something that I've just missed


----------



## craig00

Perfect i love it


----------



## clockworksynergy

Great!


----------

